# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Программы для скачивания видео

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Может кто-нибудь порекомендовать програмку, которая скачивает ролики с Ю-тьюба на компьютер? Очень надо и срочно. Попробовал программу Any DVD Convertor professional (там есть такая опция), но ничего не получилось. Можете помочь?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Я пользуюсь save2pc Light.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Я установил Real Player. При просмотре роликов в Нете, над ними появляется флажок Download. Жмете и все. пошло дело.

----------


## Олег Бирюков

> Может кто-нибудь порекомендовать програмку, которая скачивает ролики с Ю-тьюба на компьютер? Очень надо и срочно. Попробовал программу Any DVD Convertor professional (там есть такая опция), но ничего не получилось. Можете помочь?


Очень простой способ скачать видео с Youtube и многих других ресурсов:
перейти по ссылке http://ru.savefrom.net/ , вставить адрес нужного файла в окошечко и нажать "Скачать"

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/VideoCac...Portable-p2868

VideoCacheView (Portable) - утилита, позволяющая извлекать из кэша браузеров видеофайлы, сохраненные там при просмотре роликов в сети.

VideoCacheView сканирует содержимое кэшей Internet Explorer, Opera, Chrome и браузерах на основе движка Mozilla, включая Firefox, находит там мультимедийные файлы и предоставляет средства для копирования выбранных файлов в выбранную папку для их дальнейшего просмотра в режиме оффлайн.

Не требует инсталляции.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Наверно я проклятый в техническом плане. Не сработало НИ ОДНО из предложений. Везде какие-то приколы и препятствия.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Самый простой способ скачать все (аудио, видео в любых форматах и с любых сайтов, не только Ютуби) - это установить браузер Mozilla FireFox http://www.mozilla.com/ru/firefox/ c дополнением http://www.downloadhelper.net

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Нет, с Мозилой я не дружу. Он у меня в высшей степени странно работает. Открывает сразу штук 20 закладок и постоянно всякие окошки вылезают и глупые вопросы задают. Не люблю я технику и она меня не любит.

Скачка видео и аудио - не проблема. Проблема - это скачка роликов из Интернета. Их у меня ни одна из предложенных программ не берет.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

дайте пример видео, которое хотите скачать и напишите каким браузером пользуетесь. А мы попробуем вам по шагам расписать как его скачивать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пользуюсь Оперой. Есть программы Download Master, установил и Real Player по совету Двиджати Пуджаки Прабху, ru.savefrom.net чего-то еще непонятного требует, Save2pc Light говорит, что ссылка неправильная. Все до одной этой прорграммы не воспринимают URL ссылки. Хочу скачать, например, ролик:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQnFJ...eature=related

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

попробуйте зайти на http://kwizzu.com/ и установить плагин для Оперы. Там всё на страничке описано.

----------


## Олег Бирюков

> Пользуюсь Оперой. Есть программы Download Master, установил и Real Player по совету Двиджати Пуджаки Прабху, ru.savefrom.net чего-то еще непонятного требует, Save2pc Light говорит, что ссылка неправильная. Все до одной этой прорграммы не воспринимают URL ссылки. Хочу скачать, например, ролик:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQnFJ...eature=related


YouTube - Четвертое измерение - наглядное объяснение (1_2).flv

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, savefrom.net просто спрашивает в каком формате скачать видео - FLV или MP4 (слово "Ссылка" под окошечком для адреса файла).
Нужно нажать на FLV или MP4 и все скачается.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я пользуюсь save2pc Light.


у меня вот такая стоит, вроде работает

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Спасибо всем за советы. Деванада Пандит Прабху спас меня от этого проклятия. Он прислал мне напростейшую качалку YouTube Downloader. Сразу все заработало.

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

[quote=враджендра кумар дас;6346]нет, с мозилой я не дружу. он у меня в высшей степени странно работает. открывает сразу штук 20 закладок и постоянно всякие окошки вылезают и глупые вопросы задают.

зайдите в инструменты-настройки там у вас в качестве стартовой страницы наверняка стоят страницы последнего раза, поставьте пустую.

----------


## Ruslan

Харе Кришна!
Для скачивания онлайн-видео практически с любого источника рекомендую использовать бесплатную программу Orbit. Нужно воспользоваться функцией Грабер++ в разделе Опции. Программу также можно использовать в качестве загрузчика файлов (вроде Download Master'а), т.е. создавать список загрузки потоковых видео и иных файлов. Очень удобно. Источник: www.orbitdownloader.com

----------


## nrisimha

Попробуйте скачать в Google программу DOWNLOADHELPER должно заработать,

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я многое время пользовался Internet Download Manager (версия 5.18), который скачал вместе с "регистрацией" из Интернета. Версию не обновлял (уже существует 6.07), так как не находил возможности ее "зарегестрировать". Программа мне нравилась тем, что, видя любой аудио или видео ролик (иногда его нужно было запустить, хотя бы первые несколько секунд) в Internet Exploer и Mozila, она предлагала Download this file. Так же любые скачивания она предлагала скачать, сортируя по папкам Compressed, Documents, Music, Programs*, Video. Но в последние два дня она не работает...  :sed: (( Пока не понял почему: или из-за новой версии Мозилы, или из-за обновления флэш-плэера...
* - у меня программа с португальским интерфэйсом, а в португальском языке слово programa имеет одну букву 'm'.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вышеописанная программа поддается настройке. Язык интерфэйса можно в ней выбрать из: Английский, Арабский, Немецкий, Испанский, Французский, Итальянский, Японский, Dutch, Португальский, Турецкий. И отрегулировать программу для скачивания из Эксплоера, Мозилы, Оперы, Гугл Хрома, Нетскэйпа, Флока и Орки.

----------


## nrisimha

> Я многое время пользовался Internet Download Manager (версия 5.18), который скачал вместе с "регистрацией" из Интернета. Версию не обновлял (уже существует 6.07), так как не находил возможности ее "зарегестрировать". Программа мне нравилась тем, что, видя любой аудио или видео ролик (иногда его нужно было запустить, хотя бы первые несколько секунд) в Internet Exploer и Mozila, она предлагала Download this file. Так же любые скачивания она предлагала скачать, сортируя по папкам Compressed, Documents, Music, Programs*, Video. Но в последние два дня она не работает... (( Пока не понял почему: или из-за новой версии Мозилы, или из-за обновления флэш-плэера...
> * - у меня программа с португальским интерфэйсом, а в португальском языке слово programa имеет одну букву 'm'.


Можно попробовать переустановить если новая версия Мозилы эту программу поддерживает или воспользоваться другой программой закачек например Real Player установка через Google.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Можно попробовать переустановить если новая версия Мозилы эту программу поддерживает или воспользоваться другой программой закачек например Real Player установка через Google.


Знаете, проблема решилась очень необычным способом... Переустановка Мозилы ни к чему не привела (возврат к той версии, где раньше "Internet Download Manager" работал без проблем) и другие программы я не торопился устанавливать. Но мне пришлось поделиться компьютером с другим пользователем. Чтобы себя обезопасить, я ему дал возможность заходить как "Приглашенный" и оставил себе вход "Администратора" защищенный паролем. Через неделю этого внедрения, компьютер стал немножко тормозить на несколько секунд, которых оказалось достаточно, чтобы я понял, что с ним что-то не то. Я установил "Аваст!" и проверил на вирусы. Вирусов он не нашел, зато отыскал несколько троянов. Удалил те, в которых действительно сомневался. И любимый "Internet Download Manager" вернулся работать замечательно, как и прежде.

----------

